# What's the best dry food for my pup?



## GSDNewbie1024

He is currently on Royal Canin Maxi Puppy.

Is this sufficient for the nutrients he needs during these critical growing stages in his life?

He is 9wks old today, and I recently got him a week ago today. His breeder was feeding him Royal Canin GSD Pup 30, but when I received him unfortunately I could no find the same line of food and ended up just getting the above listed.

I know he is still adjusting to his new food, but I want to switch him to something better if possible. What should I get? and when should I switch?

His stool was very loose at first, and now seems to be getting back on track to a normal healthy stool. Poor guy, the sudden switch must have been hard on him. Any suggestions or advice would help! Thank you.


----------



## slumdawg11b

I feed mine blue buffalo puppy formula. Have been for about three weeks now. Stool is, dare I say, soft serve-ish. I problems eating the food or anything. It's the lamb and brown rice formula i think. Might be chicken. But she loves it just the same. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

Orijen and Fromm are the brands I personally would feed. I feed Fromm now and have been very happy with the results 

The best food is what works for best for your dog, it might take you a little bit to find a food that fits your budget and that your dog likes and does well on.


----------



## mego

Switch when he is settled in or you have enough in the bag to mix for a week or two. We feed acana wild prairie, its all life stage but very suitable for a puppy. I can't tell you if its the best so to speak, as its the only food we have used, but we are happy with it. I heard good things about Fromm as well


----------



## NancyJ

I personally was very happy with the Fromm.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog

Orijen and Acana are both really good brands of dog foods. I recommend looking into both of them.


----------



## Sibze

I am with you!

Take a look at the thread I started for some good info:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/254321-soooo-torn-food-advice.html


----------



## GSDNewbie1024

Currently I have half a 6lb bag and one brand new one left. Should I switch his food when the new bag has a weeks worth food left?

Someone mentioned Wolf Cub by Solid Gold. Any good?? Or Blue Buffalo

As I've mentioned, I just started giving him the new food this past Saturday... so when is it a good time to switch foods again (without making his stomach go all crazy) regardless of what brand I choose?


----------



## Galathiel

Switch him while you still have plenty of his old food left. I started verrry conservatively because I had a sensitive stomached dog. That meant the first day he only got maybe 10-20 percent new food mixed in with his old. I fed that a couple of days. Then I upped the percentages slowly over quite a while (since I had plenty of the old food I just took my time and it took however long I decided it would take).


----------



## Rachell2313

Orijen is ridiculously expensive and probably out of a lot of people's price ranges , so I went with taste of the wild puppy food because its high quality and a lot more affordable than a lot of food people recommend here. My preference is something grain free to avoid any future allergies or irritations that come with grain


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDNewbie1024

Well, I looked at Orijen, and yes I agree... Orijen is quick pricey. I think I have to choose between grain-free Blue Buffalo, or Wold Cub by Solid Gold.

Any idea how & WHEN I should make the switch?

He just started on Royal Canin Maxi Pup last Saturday.


----------



## Neko

Solid gold is great food, but had too much fat% for our pup and he did horrible. He is doing so much better on Fromm. So don't get the largest bag and try it first. to make a switch you should do 1-2 weeks by slowly adding in the new food.


----------



## GSDNewbie1024

Neko said:


> Solid gold is great food, but had too much fat% for our pup and he did horrible. He is doing so much better on Fromm. So don't get the largest bag and try it first. to make a switch you should do 1-2 weeks by slowly adding in the new food.


What about Blue Buffalo?


----------



## Neko

Never tried so I don't have an opinion, but my brothers dog did not do well on BB so we skipped trying it.


----------



## Galathiel

My senior dog is on BB Wilderness and doing fine, but I'm not sure I would start the wilderness line with a puppy (I'm not planning to). It's quite high in protein and fat. I'm planning to switch to something similar (if not wilderness) once my puppy is grown. Many people don't like them because they are not transparent about their processing. I picked it because it was a good food available locally. It has a regular (not grain free) line for large breeds as well.


----------



## daisydee68

What's a good brand for a 7-8 month old gsp..
First bag was nutro ultra puppy
Them 2nd bag nutro natural puppy large breed
Her stool is very very soft..


----------



## Mwelsh03

I have had very good results feeding my pup Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's soul - large breed puppy. The ingredients are some of the best I have seen. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

